# Deputy Sheriff Dennis Compton



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Deputy Sheriff Dennis Compton 
*Colleton County Sheriff's Office
South Carolina*
End of Watch: Wednesday, August 6, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* Not available
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, August 6, 2008
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* At large
Deputy Dennis Compton was shot and killed while responding to an emergency call on Sunflower Drive, in Smoaks, at approximately 3:00 am.

The suspect fled the scene after the shooting and remains at large.
Agency Contact Information
Colleton County Sheriff's Office
119 Benson Street
Walterboro, SC 29488

Phone: (843) 549-2211

_*Please contact the Colleton County Sheriff's Office for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## PapaBear (Feb 23, 2008)

RIP Deputy Compton! Serve St Michael well and give watch over the brethren. Peace be with your family and may God comfort them in their grief.


----------

